# Anglers. Good idea?



## loga951 (Jan 22, 2007)

my LFS has a angler forsale for 60$. i just wondered if anyone has any info on them and what if any can they cohab with?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

anglers need to be kept in their own tanks for a few reasons. they're very very slow movers and rely on baiting to eat. anything more aggressive than a rock is going to take all his food. also, they tend to hide on the rocks. if they're in a big tank with other fish it may be hard to find and spot feed it.

if you have a smaller tank to keep it in by itself and can dedicate your time to spot feeding and good tank maintenance, get one. but study up on them first, they're not as hardy as other fish.


----------



## loga951 (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks! i went back and was talking to one of the workers and he said a cool way to feed them is to get one of those breeding trays and put some Mollys in there and when they give birth the young will slip through the cracks and fall for his bait.. does that sound true becuase that sounds pretty awsome


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

that might be alright for tiny snacks, but you can't raise an angler/frogfish off molly fry alone.


----------



## loga951 (Jan 22, 2007)

hmm well i can see why you have recieved the information award, but a couple more questions if you dont mind.. whats the smallest tank you think i can keep the angler in? and is a toad fish the same as a frog fish becuase the LFS also had one of those.. whats the deal with those thanks


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

toadfish are not the same as frogfish. i don't believe toadfish are anglers.

as for the smallest tank, if it's only 1 small angler i think you can get away with a 10 gallon tank with a lot of LR in. they're big polluters so you gotta have a lot of filtration. also, be sure to have a skimmer on there as well.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

dude, anglers are vicious fish. they have to be kept alone cuz they can eat fish the same size as them whole!


----------

